# Solved: Folders won't open!



## fisyar

Hi Guys,
I have been happily using Windows 7 for a while now, but recently whenever I click on folders such as My Computer, My Documents, My Pictures or Recycle Bin etc, they flash open for a split second and then appear open on the bar at the bottom where open programs are. If I click the icon of the now 'open' folder, it flashes for a split second again (just like it did earlier) and then the process repeats itself!

Please help me with this problem!

Regards,
Fisyar


----------



## Phantom010

Try this fix: *FolderFix*

Unzip the fix and extract the .REG file to the Desktop. Right-click the .REG file and choose *Merge*. *Note that you need to be an Administrator to apply this fix*.

*Reboot the computer*.

If the fix only opens as a text file, right-click it and select *Open With* > *Choose Program...* Then, select the *Registry Editor*.

If the Registry Editor is not in the list, browse to C:\WINDOWS and select *regedit*.


----------



## gfne

I believe you a malware/virus problem. Does your computer allow you to open Internet Explorer so you can download, setup and run http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/?


----------



## Phantom010

gfne said:


> I believe you a malware/virus problem. Does your computer allow you to open Internet Explorer so you can download, setup and run http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/?


Something tells me you love MSE... 

Looks like it's your miracle cure for everything...


----------



## gfne

Actually, a relative recommended it to me as Microsoft version of a malware/virus scan. Haven't used it yet.

But this problem with opening things, I've had myself. It wasn't a short fix.


----------



## helpful

Just a suggestion but there could also be a possibility of explorer.exe under Image File Execution Options.


----------



## fisyar

Dear Fellow Users,

Phantom010: I tried that Folder Fix thing but it doesn't seem to work. I cannot open ANY folder/briefcase on my computer, unless I open it through Microsoft Word/Publisher/Powerpoint etc. I am the administrator of my computer and it didn't seem to show any of what you told me about. Please can you either re-explain that in a different way in case I am getting it wrong or please give me another method. 

gfne: I have downloaded MSE and am currently running a scan - will let you know how that went. 

helpful: I have found my explorer.exe folder, but as I mentioned in my post to Phantom010, NO FOLDERS open.

At present, the problem still exists so Phantom010, gfne and helpful have any other alternatives please let me know. Also, if you are another user and has read my posts, please do contribute, I really want this problem solved.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## fisyar

Gfne - I have just finished a quick scan with MSE and no problems were found.

Thanks,
Fisyar


----------



## gfne

Stupid question, but can you open control panel in the effort for creating a new user, to see if that user has the problem as well?


----------



## fisyar

Gfne - I am the sole user and administrator of my computer and I WAS able to open control panel and create a new user. I went onto the new user's account and found that none of the problems that exist with my account, exist with the account of the new user.
I assume that this means that it is only my account that has the problem and not my whole computer!
Are you able to tell me how to fix my account because I have a LOT of music, movie, document, publisher, excel, powerpoint and game files that I would not want to loose and that would be too hard to transport.
Thank you for all your help so far!

If any other users have any ideas please do contribute? Phantom010 and helpful, do you have any more ideas?


----------



## Phantom010

> Phantom010: I tried that Folder Fix thing but it doesn't seem to work. I cannot open ANY folder/briefcase on my computer, unless I open it through Microsoft Word/Publisher/Powerpoint etc. I am the administrator of my computer and it didn't seem to show any of what you told me about. Please can you either re-explain that in a different way in case I am getting it wrong or please give me another method.


Did you get any message prompt about successfully merging the file to the registry?


----------



## Hughv

Fix a corrupted user profile:
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Fix-a-corrupted-user-profile

Use the Workgroup instructions.


----------



## davehc

Try this
Open IE. Go to advanced tab, switch off 'third party browser extensions. Restart your computer.
I have read that with a similar problem in Vista, this sorted it. Sounds absurd, but worth a shot?


----------



## fisyar

Davehc - I tried that and it did not work. Thank you anyway. Do you have another suggestion?
Hughv - Thank you for responding. Is there no other way to fix this problem? I would prefer to leave this method as a last resort.


----------



## fisyar

Phantom010 said:


> Try this fix: *FolderFix*
> 
> Unzip the fix and extract the .REG file to the Desktop. Right-click the .REG file and choose *Merge*. *Note that you need to be an Administrator to apply this fix*.
> 
> *Reboot the computer*.
> 
> If the fix only opens as a text file, right-click it and select *Open With* > *Choose Program...* Then, select the *Registry Editor*.
> 
> If the Registry Editor is not in the list, browse to C:\WINDOWS and select *regedit*.


I'll tell you exactly what happened. I downloaded the FolderFix thing and it came up on my desktop. Obviousley (because it is a folder) I could not open it. I right clicked on it and the only option with the word extract on it was extract all and I extracted a file to my desktop called folder_fix_w7. Thats pretty much all I could do. I probably made a big mstake and now sound like an idiot! Please can you help me Phantom010!!!


----------



## Phantom010

Right-click the .REG file







called *folder_fix_w7* and choose *Merge*. Then, reboot the computer.


----------



## gfne

You can try a manual fix, if none others work. Each user registry is stored in the users directory as ntuser.dat. 

1) Login using another user (with administrator privileges) and find the ntuser.dat file in the users profile directory that has the problem.
2) Rename it to ntuser.bad
3) Then copy the ntuser.dat file in the default users profile directory to the suspect one.


----------



## fisyar

Phantom010 said:


> Right-click the .REG file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> called *folder_fix_w7* and choose *Merge*. Then, reboot the computer.


Thanks Phantom010 - problem is, I don't have the option to merge with that file!!


----------



## Phantom010

What if you simply double-click it?


----------



## fisyar

If I simply double-click it, then, like ANY other folder on my computer it flashes up for a split second before going back down to the bar at the bottom 'un-openable'


----------



## Phantom010

Press the Windows key + R to open a Run box.

Type *regedit*.

Click *File* > *Import...*

Try importing that .reg file into your registry.

Close de registry editor.

When done, reboot the computer.


----------



## fisyar

Phantom010, let me start by saying thank you for your commitment to helping me solve this issue. It means a lot. I was sure that that would work and I followed your instructions, and I was really excited because you sounded really smart! So, unless I rebooted incorrectly (I went Windows Button + R - msconfg - Normal startup - ok - close applications - restart) I don't think that it worked!

What else can I possibly do?


----------



## Phantom010

Not msconfig. You need to type *regedit* in the Run box. That will open the Registry Editor.

To reboot, simply click Start and choose to restart the computer http://http//www.techzene.com/wp-co...10/10/Shut-Down-Windows7.png&h=140&w=140&zc=1







.


----------



## fisyar

Sorry - My mistake.

I did that as well and still no change! Please can someone find a solution!!

Thank you once again for persitantly trying to fix this problem.


----------



## helpful

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\_Image_ File _Execution Option

http://blogs.msdn.com/b/greggm/archive/2005/02/21/377663.aspx

It is very well documented that viruses will use this method to create keys for known processes that assist with the removal.

By creating a key under this registry location such as "notepad.exe" and than creating another key underneath called debugger with the value "cmd.exe" everytime you open notepad.exe cmd.exe will open instead.

Virus will put entries like "regedit.exe" "explorer.exe" to call another program (__to repair itself or cause further damage) __and afterwards call the proper exe without the user even knowing that the virus was run. In other cases the __program may just be used to__ prevent the desired executable from running.

Please download the autorun utilty
_http://download.sysinternals.com/Files/Autoruns.zip
​Extract to all to desktop, rename autoruns.exe to auto24sw.exe and run from the desktop.

Click on "Image Hijacks"

From the top menu File \ Save

Name file --> imagehacks_report_nov_17 and change "Save as Type" to txt

Click save

Attach report to this forum


----------



## fisyar

Thank you Helpful!
I did everything that you told me - there were two autoruns.exe that went to my desktop. so far I have only renamed the one auto24sw.exe and the other one I left as normal. 

I didn't really understand the rest or how to get to it. In case this is helpful, I am working on a Windows 7 computer and not a Mac.

Thank you for all your help,

Fisyar


----------



## helpful

Just basically run the renamed exe and follow the step by step instructions to export the log of image hijacks. This will tell us if your system has an image hijack described above.


----------



## fisyar

Hey Helpful,
I did as you said and a whole lot of tabs came up some of which included image hijacks, winsock providers, LSA Providors, Internet Explorer and many more. When clicking on these tabs, most of them come up with a whole list of things except for Image Hijacks and a few others. I really want to get this sorted!
What should I do??

Thank you for all your help,
Regards,
Fisyar


----------



## helpful

If nothing is displayed in image hijacks than there is something else causing the problems.


----------



## fisyar

helpful said:


> If nothing is displayed in image hijacks than there is something else causing the problems.


Dear Helpful,

I gathered as much. But then could you tell me how I could find out what the problem is and how to fix it? Thank you for all your help.

Phantom010 and Gifne! You haven't said anything in ages - can you please help me out! I value and greatly appreciate your contributions!

All other users: Please feel free to add your own comments. All comments are appreciated!


----------



## helpful

Can you confirm that you successfully applied the registry fix that Phantom010 suggested back in previous posts?


----------



## fisyar

I tried to do exactly what Phantom010 suggested, but it did not work which is why I am still asking for help!

Please guys, I really want to get this resolved!!


----------



## fisyar

I found the answer on another online help website!
Thank you for all your hard work and help guys! It really is much appreciated!


----------



## Hughv

What was the answer?


----------



## fisyar

Firstly Hughv i like your quote at the bottom of your post!
Secondly, the guy who posted gave me a link/program similar to Phantom010's earlier, except this one worked on my computer!

Thanks again for all your help guys!


----------

